# Rainbowfish and acidic water from CO2



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

I have boseman's rainbowfish in my planted aquarium. I have read that they prefer alkaline water. With CO2 injection the ph is driven down to around 6.6-6.7. I may be reading too much into this, but the boseman's, although nicely colored dont look as active as others I have seen. Assuming good water quality, could the acidic water be affecting them negatively? If so, would it behoove me to use crushed coral or something like alkaline regulator to raise the KH. The KH in my water is around 3.0 increasing the KH should also raise the ph. Of course I have always been adviised not to mess much with adding chemicals to the water.
I do love my rainbowfish. Your advice is appreciate.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have turqoise bows and my ph is 6.5 and they have been fine. Just my experience but you should be ok.


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

i keep alot different raiboow in my planted tank,no problem at all.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

PM me off line and we will chat. Rainbows dont like CO2 but they DONT mind it. Just have to make sure THEY have a constant environment. VERY easy to keep with CO2 JUST make sure you have a PH controller....


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've had 3 bose's and 4 dwarf neons in my tank for almost 2 years now. Got them all about 1.5-2 inches in size --- now my bose's are close to 4" and the dwarf neons about 3"+. Last May I went pressurized CO2 and my pH has been about 6.6-6.8 ever since. I run my CO2 pretty high, my two drop checkers are almost yellow by 6 hours into my 8 hour light period. The rainbows are all fine and their colors simply beautiful. No controllers, though I do turn the CO2 off at night.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I'm sure the pH effects their internal physiology if the fish are wild caught, but the species listed in this thread are all being pond raised and are likely just fine with just about anything. 

If you get wild fish, you may want to set up a specific tank for them in order to maintain them to their full extent. 

GL! Welcome to the wonder world of r'bows!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I haven't had any problems with my rainbows when my PH was around 6.2 and here lately its been steady at 6.8.

I haven't had issues in any of the conditions


----------

